# CTA Expo Center (TN) - 3/22/14



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

On March 22, 2014 there will be a 2X points MECA show at the CTA EXPO Center in Hendersonville, TN. 

I'm posting this here because this is a GREAT facility for a car show...!
My wife and I have been at the EXPO center in the past for other events and it's quite impressive. Big open area to park a ton of competitors and also some nice carpeted areas with couches and the like to relax... I would also assume the show would be INSIDE...

In addition, on one end there is a really nice activity center, bowling and games for kids... also a couple of restaurants built into the facility... and if you dont want to eat there... your only about 10 minutes from two (2) really nice areas, The Streets at Indian Lakes and Glenbrook Shopping Center, with shopping and mainstream restaurants.

This could be a wonderful addition to the MECA schedule...

http://www.hendersonvilleexpocenter.com/index.asp

http://streetsofindianlake.com/

https://plus.google.com/112956354665904314106/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I definately plan to attend this and all others close by to help dial mine in. Have never been there but looks to be a real nice place to hold a show.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll be making this one Forsure. It'll be in nashville all that week anyways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

It really is a very nice facility, only about two years old...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in for this.

Chuck


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds fun but prolly won't be ready in time.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wanted to verify that this show is on a Saturday instead of a Sunday like all the rest of the shows. I'm cool with it either way, just wanted to make sure it wasn't a typo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

I think so, Saturday show...


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah....please verify because I like to get there REALLY early lol


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Why did my brother have to choose the 22nd to get married!


----------



## Donald (Mar 6, 2014)

I will be there


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I just realized what the CTA part of this show stands for.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

My sons birthday is the 23rd so I be hanging out with the family. I really wanted to go to this one.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anybody ever been to a set up like this at the EXPO center? Will this be similar to world finals where its all indoors and with different show rooms for SQ and SPL?


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

almost here guys. ive still got to get my fuses in order so i can compete in am1


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

This show is coming up this weekend... 
I hope the show will be good... the facility is fantastic


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in Nashville for work and will be staying for the show. See you guys there tomorrow.

Thinking about finding some hole in the wall BBQ joint tonight if any of you want to join me.

ate six5 too owe ate three365


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

tnaudio said:


> My sons birthday is the 23rd so I be hanging out with the family. I really wanted to go to this one.


Happy Birthday to the little man. When are we going to break your neighbors in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

If your in Downtown Nashville... Try out Rotiers... true hole in the wall with great burgers in the Vandy area...

BBQ joint... Jack's BBQ is a must...


----------

